# Confirmation critique on Tennessee walker I'm possibly buying!



## Okozlows (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi guys! This is my first post here (yay!). So I am in search of a horse, and I came across this Tennessee walker that I loved! It was my first time riding a gaited horse too. I'm getting him vetted and if all goes well I'm gonna buy him. Can y'all tell me what you think about him? Also, can anyone tell me what they think about the breed/if they like gaited horses in general? Thank you!


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I don't see a picture??


----------



## Okozlows (Feb 5, 2016)

Sorry forgot to add the image


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

Gorgeous color! He looks really young. How old?


----------



## Okozlows (Feb 5, 2016)

He's actually 17!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That does not look like a walking horse. is it registered?


----------



## Tihannah (Apr 7, 2015)

I thought that too. Looks more like a TB to me.


----------



## Okozlows (Feb 5, 2016)

Yes he is registered


----------



## ManicMini (May 4, 2015)

He looks like a more refined, lighter built version of my TWH. Especially with the narrow chest,short back,toed out back legs and nice pasterns. I think your boy is a little light in the hind end but most Walkers I see these days are. I will say that he has a very nice, handsome head for a walker. My guy has a head like an anvil! Overall I really like this guy but then again I might be biased.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

He has an unusual build that I'm not used to seeing but I kind of like him.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Are you going to be riding with other riders? If so, do they also ride gaited horses? 

The one thing that comes up over and over with gaited horses is that they do not 'fit' with riders riding non-gaited horses like Quarter Horses. We raise and ride Quarter Horses. I have a bad back and have tried to ride gaited horses. I loved the ride, but either I was holding my horse back ALL of the time or others with me were trotting ALL of the time to keep up. I have a gaited gelding right now that I am trying to sell. He is a wonderful ride and has a flat-footed walk -- but he still out-walks all of our other horses.


----------



## WestCoasted (Jan 19, 2016)

Isn't this the same horse as here? http://www.horseforum.com/gaited-horses/anyone-have-any-thoughts-tennessee-walker-671986/

Have you decided about teaching him to trot yet?


----------

